Ask HN: What has the past 12 months taught you? - foxfired
======
foxfired
To get the ball rolling, here is what 2019 has thought me:

* It's hard to write a semi-autobiography when you are in your early 30s because your story is still going.

* Going viral is not a business model. It happens accidentally and takes you when you are the least prepared.

* It's easy to see the flaws in a Show HN thread. It is really stressful to be on the other side.

* I can't write a parenting guide on how to raise a baby. Every single trick I discovered was obsolete a week later.

* Remember that family is important. If you lose a job, you can find another. You can't replace your family.

* You don't have to hate the things you don't like. When you don't like a movie, don't tell someone who liked it that it is the worst movie. In other words, don't shame people for their taste.

